# HFW'S Exclusive



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Just read about this event this morning, & want to share the news.

Haunty


Just wanted to pass this offer for Goatman Hollow's Backstage tour on to the haunt enthusiasts: 

GoatMan Hollow, Maryland and Washington D.C.’s premiere theatrical interactive haunted experience as seen on the Travel Channel’s: America’s Scariest Haunted Attractions 2007 will be holding a special event for all haunters, vendors to the haunted attraction industry and haunt enthusiasts to coincide with the HorrorFindWeekend convention being held on the weekend of the 15th, 16th and 17th of August in Adelphi Maryland. GoatMan Hollow will be conducting backstage tours and a special presentation of one scene from the 2008 October production for this special event. This will be the only chance you will have to see the behind the scenes production of Maryland and D.C.’s most unique haunt experience and you will be the first to see a scene that will be in the October presentation of this years haunt. This special event will be held on Saturday August 16th and will start at 8:00 pm and continue until 9:00 pm and all tour groups will be escorted. The location of this event will be held off location 1.5 miles from the actual convention at the GoatMan Hollow haunt located at 6100 Rhode Island Ave in Riverdale Maryland, and you will be responsible for transportation to and from GoatMan Hollow as a shuttle service will not be available. All haunters and haunt enthusiasts who will be attending the HorrorFindWeekend convention as well as any haunter that is not attending the convention are encouraged to attend. The cost for attending this special event is free for all Haunters. There will be a fee of $5 for all haunt enthusiasts that would like to attend and you must be a HorrorFindWeekend attendee to be a part of this event. 

Refreshments will be supplied for all who attend this event. After the backstage tour and scene performance are complete, all haunters and haunt vendors are encouraged to stay and hangout with the GoatMan Hollow crew and talk haunting. All others will be required to leave after the tour has ended. GoatMan Hollow will not be supplying any alcohol for the haunters and haunt vendors hangout event after the tour…but if you would like to bring some with you…please feel free to do so for hanging out after the tour. Just remember to drink responsibly. Again…all haunters and haunt vendors are invited to attend this event. All haunt enthusiasts that are attending the HFW convention are invited to attend but must pay a small fee for entry and you must show your HFW wristband to gain entrance to the tour. Haunters and haunt vendors only are invited to hangout at GoatMan Hollow after the tour is complete. All others must leave after the tour has ended. If you are a haunter or haunt enthusiast that is attending the HorrorFindWeekend convention and would like to attend this special backstage production event…please make sure to stop by GoatMan Hollow’s booth while at the convention before the vendor’s floor closes on Saturday August 16th to sign up for this event. If you are a haunter or haunt vendor that is not attending the convention and would still like to attend the special event…please contact GoatMan Hollow via phone at 301-442-4670 to sign up over the phone. If you would like to learn more about GoatMan Hollow or need directions to GoatMan Hollow…please visit the website at goatmanhollow.com.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

THANKS!!! I can't WAIT to see this!!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I went with my anticipation but, was disapointed.


----------

